# need good lighting for rimless 10gallon tank



## R_Barber001 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmmm idk about LED or back clip but you could by a T5 HO and suspend it yourself. I seen a guy bend 3/4 aluminum pipe into a curve like L and use fishing line to hang the light over a rimless and it looked clean and cool. Best luck. When your tanks profile is up Pm me for a private social group. (x_Gal10n_x)


----------



## Greentrashbin (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you seen the Archaea fixtures?

27W Power Compact

36W Power Compact


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

i've done the t5ho in the past, and did the conduit. thats too bulky for a 10 gallon tank. afa has an archaea 45cm led light but its 70$ i'd rather spend more like 50$ or less. Can anyone direct me to some DIY leds


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

i plan to do a lower light tank with needle leaf jf, nana petites, and ahhh the name of the grassy plant eludes me, but it is a little rarer and med-high light. you think the 30cm archaea would work?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

i have been looking into doing some diy CREE LEDs but don't know what to use for a heatsink and how many i'd need for a 10gallon at 4-6in above the tank.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Check some of the pics from this thread. The fixture is 25 inches long, you'll probably need something shorter.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

That reminds me of waterlogged's 10 gallon. He used a LED flood light. I am using the same light over a 29 gallon temporarily. I simply put a screw in the wall and anchored on it. For it has a handle with 3 holes. The flood lights that are the brightest seem to be the 1s from LED wholesaler. The is $30.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

If you want to do leds I would keep is simple. I think this would work well:
http://www.rapidled.com/servlet/the-59/12-Ultra-Premium-LED/Detail

You could use this heatsink: http://www.rapidled.com/servlet/the-168/5.9%22-x-16%22-Aluminum/Detail

The one above would be ideal, but this will work as well: http://www.rapidled.com/servlet/the-168/5.9%22-x-16%22-Aluminum/Detail

If you want to use screw to attach the leds, get the drilled and tapped sink instead and order the thermal paste. If you want to skip the screws and tapped sink, get the thermal adhesive.

I would do two rows of 6 leds spaces about 2.5-3 inches apart from center. That will provide too much light, but you need the coverage or there will be dim spots in the tank. You can add optics to prevent spill a little, but I'd use wide ones. Probably 60 or 80 degree optics. You'll have to dim down the meanwell quite a bit to get to a proper light level, so make sure you don't get the constant current kit. Get the D type driver if you aren't using a controller. If you wanna do sunrise/sunset, get the P versions and the controller rapidled, ledgroupbuy.com or O2Surplus has.


You could also get your stuff from LEDgroupbuy.com. You can get this controller: http://www.ledgroupbuy.com/dim4-4-port-led-sunrise-sunset-controller-v1-0/

It can self power the 12 LEDs you need at 500mA. With the 60 degree optics you should be golden. Get yourself 12 XPG LEDs, and you get sunrise, sunset and the whole deal for ~$230

I think for your setup, rapid might be the best bet. They have a better heatsink and the kit is simple and off the shelf.

You should be able to have a nice simple light for ~$140.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

think that flood light would be TOO bright?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

i can't be spending 150+ on a light. about 50 is my budget... so that spotlight might be the solution...


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Two cfls would work well. You can make a little housing (be creative) and you could get more than enough light for well under $50.


----------



## bruinhd (Oct 10, 2011)

If you want some powerful lighting for a 10 gal for cheap, just swing by Petsmart and pick up the $32 Marineland LED light. I used a $7 petco coupon from slickdeals cuz petsmart takes competitor coupons, so it was $25+tax. I put it on a $3 timer from walmart so it runs like 7 hours/night.


----------



## R_Barber001 (Oct 5, 2011)

rountreesj said:


> i plan to do a lower light tank with needle leaf jf, nana petites, and ahhh the name of the grassy plant eludes me, but it is a little rarer and med-high light. you think the 30cm archaea would work?


Are you talking about micro swords?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

no, not micro swords, i saw it just ther other day, and any other day i'd remember. its similar to valasnera.

for lighting, i think i may order one of the spotlights, and do some rigging...


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Ive got a single T5HO 24W strip above a 10g---cant imagine needing more light than that. I got the light from a hydroponics store. I dont have any pics of it, but it puts off plenty of light.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

anyone seen the ecoxotic website, i think 2 of their LED fixtures would be AWESOME! they seem to grow some good plants in the gallon tanks they have


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

rountreesj said:


> for lighting, i think i may order one of the spotlights, and do some rigging...


I have the flood light waterlogged has over is 10 gallon over my 29 gallon tank. Is 24in above the tank. The light is spreading 6 ft forward but only on the ceiling. Perhaps this is because the tank is 6in from the wall and the light angle outward. Thus going to build a canopy over it. The light on the bottom seems little less than when I had coralife T5HO and a T8 but it has a wide spread. Thus it keeps the tank a low tech one. It gives a very natural look, thus want to keep it over the 29g


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

bruinhd said:


> If you want some powerful lighting for a 10 gal for cheap, just swing by Petsmart and pick up the $32 Marineland LED light. I used a $7 petco coupon from slickdeals cuz petsmart takes competitor coupons, so it was $25+tax


Which I had seen that one. What is the depth of that tank you have it over? 

I don't see how you got it that cheap. Searched the slickdeals site and Petco.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

rountreesj said:


> anyone seen the ecoxotic website, i think 2 of their LED fixtures would be AWESOME!


You would have to inject Co2 if you used 1. 

How about this a T5NO with 10,000k bulb? See it at Pet blvd for $21.57. Called the company and was told it is a HO bulb thus would need to suspend it. Thinking 18 inches from the substrate would work.



shane3fan said:


> Ive got a single T5HO 24W strip above a 10g


It is hanging above the tank? How far above the substrate?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

i plan to inject co2

i was thinking two of the pico light fixtures, can be had for about 60$
LEDs very sleek and will match the stand i am building too

but that HO 8 watt fixture looked good too...


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

http://www.rapidled.com/servlet/the-52/CREE-XP-dsh-G-R5-Cool/Detail

i can't for the life of me figure out how many led's i will need. IF i know that... i can do the rest. 

the 12" deep tank is not a big problem. i can go with 40degree lenses and hold it higher, or 60 degree and lower etc...

should i just do this: http://www.rapidled.com/servlet/the-61/06-Ultra-Premium-LED/Detail ? if i do i will still need a heatsink right?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

or would something like this be better?


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

rountreesj said:


> anyone seen the ecoxotic website, i think 2 of their LED fixtures would be AWESOME! they seem to grow some good plants in the gallon tanks they have



I think this light is really cool ... and clean looking. I love how you can add to it. I just ordered one to put on a 12" cube. I figured I can always add another arm if i needed more light, but i dont think i will. i just bought one from here...http://www.aquabuys.com/p/ecopico-led-strip-arm-light.html

If you do buy this arm, turns out you need the 3 way splitter to expand. They emailed me and let me know i needed it, and gave it to me for free! Talk about customer service!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

if i do 6 CREE LEDs on this http://www.amazon.com/80-25-5013-T-SLOTTED-EXTRUSION-1220mm/dp/B001F0LV9I and do 2 blue leds, and 4 cool whites, do i still need optics for a 20"x10" footprint. 

I plan on having it mid to high light tank


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Have you checked the diy section? Hoppy has made a few LED lights. Have you checked out Pet Blvd?

I think 2 of the SolarMax single light would work for what you want. Agent said that they were T5HO. But considering the wattage they must be T5NO. See post 3 of Jacobs tank to see how it would look. Perhaps can just put
2-L brackets on the wall and sit them on the edge.

Then there are the T5HO from hydroponics that have hanging units. 
Here Hyzer used 1.

If it is LED you want the simplest is to use LED flood light would. Think it would give medium hight light over 10gallon tank. Just need to rig it so it is in the middle of the tank. Don't see much reflection on the wall with WaterLogged's set up.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Hilde said:


> You would have to inject Co2 if you used 1.
> 
> How about this a T5NO with 10,000k bulb? See it at Pet blvd for $21.57. Called the company and was told it is a HO bulb thus would need to suspend it. Thinking 18 inches from the substrate would work.
> 
> ...


Its sitting on top of the tank.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

shane3fan said:


> Ive got a single T5HO 24W strip above a 10g


Do you inject Co2?

Looking at your pics I see a rimless topless tank, pic 5. Looks like what he is wants. What size is that tank and what is the light?


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Hilde said:


> Do you inject Co2?
> 
> Looking at your pics I see a rimless topless tank, pic 5. Looks like what he is wants. What size is that tank and what is the light?


 
That is a 34 gallon tank.


----------



## bruinhd (Oct 10, 2011)

Hilde said:


> Which I had seen that one. What is the depth of that tank you have it over?
> 
> I don't see how you got it that cheap. Searched the slickdeals site and Petco.


The tank is 13" deep. It's rated for up to 30" deep. If you can't find any coupon for ANY petstore to bring in, it's $31.99 anyway. They sell out a lot cuz people have caught on so I would call before you go.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

bruinhd said:


> it's $31.99 anyway.


Here in Georgia they are $60 and up.


----------

